

My app is now in the iTunes store.  Besides submitting a lite version, what else should I do? - amichail

How do you promote your iPhone app(s)?
======
cubicle67
Few quick comments:

It's not available on the Australian iTunes Store. Not sure if this is just a
time thing (seems to take 24-48 hours to filter out from the US to other
stores)

From the screenshots on your website, the title text is clipped on the top and
left of the 'N', on the right of the last 'a', and along most of the bottom.

For iPhone apps, look counts for a huge amount. If you can take the bronzy
sort of look you've given the title and apply that as a theme across the whole
game I think it would make a huge difference towards how people perceive it.
At the moment it screams "I'm new to this and this is my first app". If you
could whip up some custom tile backgrounds etc it would change the look (and
hence people's impressions) in a big way.

I'm not sure there's much benefit on you doing a Lite version for this. How
will you differentiate between the Lite and Full versions? Still, it's
probably worth a shot and see if it makes any difference to sales (get figures
for the full version for a few weeks, then release the Lite version and see
how much it affects things)

Good luck :)

------
cubicle67
How about telling us what it is :)

~~~
amichail
<http://www.numbrosia.com>

------
mmiguel
check out admob - they have a download exchange (basically a link exchange for
apps) that a lot of developers use.

<http://www.admob.com/exchange/>

------
Devils-Avacado
Make it not look crappy?

